# Problem w/Philips-Magnavox TS2556C



## Ritabugg (Apr 7, 2010)

When I press the power button, a bright white horizontal line appears on the screen, then it just shuts off. Any idea if this is a tube issue, or power? There is no sound at all.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the horizontal is not working, so all the picture is being placed in a single line down the screen. Don't run it this way, since it will "burn" a line down the screen.

take it for repair.


----------

